# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How do I remove page number watermark from display?

## stevekfbc

In Office 2003, how do I remove the large "Page #" from the background of the
onscreen display in an Excel spreadsheet?

----------


## Duke Carey

On the View menu, select Normal, not page break preview


"stevekfbc" wrote:

> In Office 2003, how do I remove the large "Page #" from the background of the
> onscreen display in an Excel spreadsheet?

----------

Go to View/Normal.

Andy.

"stevekfbc" <stevekfbc@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:4EC1F5D4-0E80-4D25-A509-31FFF230AF1B@microsoft.com...
> In Office 2003, how do I remove the large "Page #" from the background of
> the
> onscreen display in an Excel spreadsheet?

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Change from page break view to normal under the View menu

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

"stevekfbc" <stevekfbc@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:4EC1F5D4-0E80-4D25-A509-31FFF230AF1B@microsoft.com...
> In Office 2003, how do I remove the large "Page #" from the background of
> the
> onscreen display in an Excel spreadsheet?

----------


## stevekfbc

"Duke Carey" wrote:

> On the View menu, select Normal, not page break preview
>
>
> "stevekfbc" wrote:
>
> > In Office 2003, how do I remove the large "Page #" from the background of the
> > onscreen display in an Excel spreadsheet?

Thanks!  It's amazing how you can look all over MS Excel Help and not find
anything that indicates they have any concept of what you're asking.

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi all,

I am using Excel 2013 version.
I am newbie & I want to apply watermark in all of my important excel files.

Can someone please help me by step wise procedure.

Regards,
Vikas

----------


## protonLeah

kisanvikas2015,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

When you joined the forum recently you agreed to abide by the Forum Rules, but in haste I fear you might not have actually read them. Please stop and take a moment to read them now. We all follow these rules for the benefit of all, as must you. Thanks.

_(link above in the menu bar)_

----------

